# Color of jigs?



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

In years past fishing early season in harbor from break wall or pier I have always used jigs with orange, or black or dark red colored heads and all with black hair or marabou.
I don’t make that many trips north to fish them in a year so I like to have a selection of jigs to have on hand. I have looked at many videos on bait selections and it seems that an orange jig, hair and marabou would be a popular color also, has anyone had luck with this color. I bait the jigs with , spikes, waxys or shrimp. I’ve tried gulp minnows in past also.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

All I use anymore are big marabou jigs I tie. I do very good on them. And made these clouser jigs to try this year.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice jigs. Do you simply drift them under a float? Or what kind of retrieve, deep or surface work best?

Rickerd


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Sometimes I use a slip float if it’s a deep run. Giving twitches every now and then. In the fall I like to cast them and swim them back just off bottom. I don’t tip them with bait until the water temperatures fall below 40. Then it’s a straight slow drift tipped with a waxie or maggots. The faster the current the heavier the jig head or more split shot spaced accordingly.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I don’t have much experience with them and have only fished in harbor early in season, trying to imitate others, I fish with a fixed bobber no more than 6’ deep and always tip jig with a bait of some kind


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

in the harbour you are usually fishing the top 5-6 feet of water anyhow so no real need for a slip bobber... usually set it 2-3 feet deep is all you need...sometimes even a foot....now, there are those days tho when ya gotta get deeper but those days are limited ....in the rivers a slip bobber rig is a must for me as some pools can be 8 feet deep or more and you usually want your presentation just off bottom ...i almost always tip my jigs with maggots, skein, or minnows but thats just me...


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

TRIPLE-J said:


> in the harbour you are usually fishing the top 5-6 feet of water anyhow so no real need for a slip bobber... usually set it 2-3 feet deep is all you need...sometimes even a foot....now, there are those days tho when ya gotta get deeper but those days are limited ....in the rivers a slip bobber rig is a must for me as some pools can be 8 feet deep or more and you usually want your presentation just off bottom ...i almost always tip my jigs with maggots, skein, or minnows but thats just me...


lol I know the first trip I made up there a few years ago fishing off the rocks on way out to light house I had no idea what presentation to use, I was using a slip bobber fishing as deep as I could just off bottom. Took me a while to figure it out, asking people what they did, I know you helped me a lot. My second trip I finally caught one , and it’s still biggest one I’ve caught to date.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 376863
> View attachment 376865
> View attachment 376867
> View attachment 376869
> ...


those are some nice looking jigs....i started tying my own about 5-6 years ago and wont buy another jig unless i have too now lol


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Glass just remember your jig has to be hanging horizontal not vertical...
They usually wont look at it otherwise
If that means ya gotta straighten it out before every cast then ya straighten it out


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

TRIPLE-J said:


> Glass just remember your jig has to be hanging horizontal not vertical...
> They usually wont look at it otherwise
> If that means ya gotta straighten it out before every cast then ya straighten it out


You are not wrong about that T-J! Tying a Rapala knot on the jig helps it to always hang straight.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 376863
> View attachment 376865
> View attachment 376867
> View attachment 376869
> ...


heres a few i did and some spoons i did also


----------

